# Toro 521 disengage Spring



## xRa7eN (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi All!!


right in the middle yesterday, the disengage spring broke. So if I put it in 1,2 or 3 it takes off on its own. Not a HUGE deal, but annoying, as I have to put it in revers to make it stop, THEN I CAN press the handle to go backwards, then shove it in 1,2, or 3 to make it go forward on its own.


I took the back off, and sure enough, the spring is broke, Is there an tip for getting that spring out. the front of the spring broke, but has a pretty good hook in the back that will take a contortionist to remove :grin:


Or.. what is the minimum I need to remove to get to it? I used a hanger to the spring to finish the job, but - ya - pretty ghetto looking. Today I got the right spring, but the back wont let go easy.


Thanks!! to anyone that can help...
:bowing:


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

can you post a picture of the spring. Is it the one on the left in this pic?


----------

